# Registo de pluviosidade em Macedo de Cavaleiros



## miguelsoares (30 Nov 2007 às 16:50)

Saudações a todos.

Necessito dos registos diários de pluviosidade no concelho de Macedo de Cavaleiros nos meses de Junho e Julho deste ano.
Alguém é capaz de me informar acerca de um sítio onde possa obter esta informação?


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2007 às 19:03)

Bem-vindo miguelsoares... mais um trasmontano por aqui... 

Vê se consegues obter informação que pretendes na página do INAG.

http://snirh.pt/snirh/dados_sintese/precipitacao/boletim/precipitacao.php?baciaoff=1


----------

